# Subwoofer firing rearwards phase?



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

I just finished painting my 15" dayton after having gotten my new router toy and putting a nice bead on the corners. I tried experimenting with the direction and I have found that rear firing with reversed phase seems to sound best, is this a common outcome? The room is a bedroom/attic (im still in college) which is large for a bedroom but probably smaller than the typical home theater arrangement. I tried (with the sub behind me and front firing meaning firing towards my back) front firing: too much bass and too directional, front firing out of phase: very weird sound didnt like, rear firing: sounded better, rear firing out of phase: sounded the best.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

if it sounds good to, it is fine. Dennis
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

You wan't the sub in phase with your mains. Alot of times the sub will sound bad in the back of the room because it doesn't blend as well back there with the rest of the system or room. Most of the time the best place for a single sub is inside your mains....its easier to adjust phase-polarity-blending with the mains, especially if your not eqing. One thing you want to watch.... if you sure your out of phase the reason it sounds better is because your probably cancelling out your mains.


----------

